# Michigan Deer Camp



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> I'm ready this season. Got rid of the old ATV and plow and upgraded.


Awesome!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well done gentlemen, well done!


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing! Makes me wish I didn't wait until last year to start hunting!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

hockeyman474 said:


> Awesome video! Thanks for sharing! Makes me wish I didn't wait until last year to start hunting!


Thank you! We are glad that you enjoyed our video there are a lot more to come. Good luck this year hope you get out as often as you can and enjoy the great outdoors.

Stay Wild!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well done gentlemen, well done!


Thank you very much! Stay Wild!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Rifle Season here in Michigan is only nine days away. Who else is pumped up and ready for the 2015 Michigan Rifle Season?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> Rifle Season here in Michigan is only nine days away. Who else is pumped up and ready for the 2015 Michigan Rifle Season?


I was packing up my **** today, even though I don't leave until Wednesday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> Rifle Season here in Michigan is only nine days away. Who else is pumped up and ready for the 2015 Michigan Rifle Season?


I've been getting ready too but it's so hard to imagine rifle season is here. It was 72 in Cheboygan yesterday and 74 the day before. I spent the last couple of days doing yard clean up and getting the ATV ready to plow snow. I want to make sure once I'm out at camp I don't have to come back home.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I've been getting ready too but it's so hard to imagine rifle season is here. It was 72 in Cheboygan yesterday and 74 the day before. I spent the last couple of days doing yard clean up and getting the ATV ready to plow snow. I want to make sure once I'm out at camp I don't have to come back home.


We hear you. We are from Gaylord, Vanderbilt, and Wolverine so we hear you on the 72 we were confused. Thought we should have been at the beach not in a tree. Good luck this year.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> I was packing up my **** today, even though I don't leave until Wednesday.


We are getting our camp set up Saturday. Going to be doing some bow hunting before rifle starts. Good Luck this year!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> We hear you. We are from Gaylord, Vanderbilt, and Wolverine so we hear you on the 72 we were confused. Thought we should have been at the beach not in a tree. Good luck this year.


Damn, my neck of the woods...

Good luck to you guys also.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> Damn, my neck of the woods...
> 
> Good luck to you guys also.


We are setting up camp off of Clute Road this year. Spend a lot of our time in the Pigeon River.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

fish_AK said:


> Good luck!


Same to you!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> We are setting up camp off of Clute Road this year. Spend a lot of our time in the Pigeon River.


I figured you were talking E. of I-75. I'm in the hills just east of Bill's Farm Market.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> I figured you were talking E. of I-75. I'm in the hills just east of Bill's Farm Market.


Yep we hunt east of Wolverine and Vanderbilt. Small World maybe we will see you in the woods one day we are the ones carrying a bunch of camera gear lol.


----------



## birddogg87 (Oct 29, 2014)

The best michigan produced hunting video hands down. Competes with heartland bowhunter- great shots/great meaning(more than just about the kill)- MichiganGoneWild- were just north of you near onaway- our party leaves Tuesday- good luck guys and great video


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

birddogg87 said:


> The best michigan produced hunting video hands down. Competes with heartland bowhunter- great shots/great meaning(more than just about the kill)- MichiganGoneWild- were just north of you near onaway- our party leaves Tuesday- good luck guys and great video


Thanks we really appreciate the kind words. That is what we set out to do when we made this we are going to make an even better one this year. Good Luck to you and your party this year. 
Stay Wild!


----------



## BYUUctDE (Nov 11, 2015)

That was a beautiful opening morning buck, and great video can't wait for more!


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> Rifle Season here in Michigan is only nine days away. Who else is pumped up and ready for the 2015 Michigan Rifle Season?


I am not pumped at all, and hunting the UP is going to be just depressing. 5 trailcams and not one picture of a shooter [for our standards] No one has seen anything by eye either. The reports I am getting form other hunters is bleak.....

But lets not have a wolf season and let everyone have their god given right at shooting two bucks........all while singing Kumbaya


----------



## BYUUctDE (Nov 11, 2015)

BYUUctDE said:


> That was a beautiful opening morning buck, and great video can't wait for more!


great video can't wait for more


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

BYUUctDE said:


> great video can't wait for more


Thank you! We are going to bring an even bigger and better Deer Camp episode this year! Please Subscribe to our YouTube channel as we will have some early season archery hunts on there soon. There is still a lot of hunting to be done here in Northern Michigan and we plan on bringing you all of it.

Stay Wild!


----------

